# Playing with msi supercharger



## Nordic (Apr 18, 2012)

I have an msi p67 gd53. As you may have guessed it has the supercharger feature. As I just got a smartphone, a palm pre 2, I decided to give it a try. The super charger is supposed to enable up to 1500ma and able to detect smartphone.

My results:
Wall usb: 400ma
Regular computer usb: 300ma
Supercharger enabled usb: 600ma

So yes it should charge faster. I am going through usb3.0 to usb 2.0 pass through because my front usb ports are 3.0. I don't know if that is preventing me from the full 1500ma or if my phone is just meant to go much past 600ma. Just enabling and disabling supercharger via its software shows a difference in ma from 300ma to 600ma. Testing was done on my palm pre 2 with Dr. Battery.

I posted this because I found a severe lacking of information in a general google search on the topic


----------



## bencrutz (Apr 18, 2012)

well, imo, 1.5A of current will fry your palm's battery


----------



## Nordic (Apr 18, 2012)

bencrutz said:


> well, imo, 1.5A of current will fry your palm's battery



I'm not one who knows a lot about voltages. Thanks for clarifying that. That does seem like a lot as that is more than the stock battery holds. Twice as fast charging is nice though


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 18, 2012)

bencrutz said:


> well, imo, 1.5A of current will fry your palm's battery


NO Does not work like that 
The UsbPort supports a MAXIUM Draw of 1500Mh the phone may or may not draw that much the AMP rating on the port only tells you what its rated output is just because something is RATED 12V at 30Amps does't mean it will FORCE the device to use that
Amps (amperage) = volume of electricity
Volts = pressure of electricity
Watts = amount of electricity used by a power consuming device.


----------



## bencrutz (Apr 18, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> NO Does not work like that
> The UsbPort supports a MAXIUM Draw of 1500Mh the phone may or may not draw that much the AMP rating on the port only tells you what its rated output is just because something is RATED 12V at 30Amps does't mean it will FORCE the device to use that
> Amps (amperage) = volume of electricity
> Volts = pressure of electricity
> Watts = amount of electricity used by a power consuming device.



i am just suggesting that the OP should not expect to have a 1500mA of charging current on a cellphone.
cool down man


----------



## theonedub (Apr 18, 2012)

Lots of cellphones (and more importantly for this feature- tablets) require additional amperage to charge properly and in a timely fashion. My old Atrix required 800mA to charge, the iPad charger provides ~1200mA, and I think my Note's charger is for 800mA as well. Using anything less will result in extremely long charge times. I think the max I have seen lately is about 2000mA.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 18, 2012)

bencrutz said:


> i am just suggesting that the OP should not expect to have a 1500mA of charging current on a cellphone.
> cool down man



And was received as such


----------

